# Enviar señal FSK por linea de poder 220VAC



## Danmoon (May 24, 2008)

Holas tengo un problema estoy tratando de enviar una señal FSK de 20 y 40 KHz por la linea de 220V, y no logro diseñar bien un filtro que me elimine la señal de 60 Hz, el que estoy diseñando tambien me baja la señal fsk de 5V a mas de la mitad, derrepente alguien tiene un diseño para eliminar limpiamente la señal de 220V.
toda ayuda es bienvenida. muchas Gracias.
Danmoon


----------



## pepechip (May 25, 2008)

Porque no utilizas una frecuencia de transmision de 200Khz, la atenuacion de tu filtro sera bastante menor.


----------

